# Son of a Bomber Boy looking for info



## andy j (Jan 2, 2009)

I am the son of A Bomber Boy who completed 51 ops with Bomber Command 1943-45.
I have constructed a web site in my dads memory raf-bombercommand - home.
The site is an on going project and I am continually looking for more information to expand it.
Can anyone help me find out what happened to Lancaster Bomber ED995 PH-X like how she was shot down and was the wreck ever recovered? Also any info on 12 and 463 squadrons would be greatly appreciated.

Andy J


----------



## ccheese (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't help you, Andy, but I can welcome you to the forum. There are a
lot of good people here with access to a lot of reference material. Maybe
one will step forward.

Charles


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 2, 2009)

P/O Thomas Forbes



here is a link with a lot of stuff on the plane ur looking for. dont know if u seen it yet or not. Good luck on your search, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 2, 2009)

Here's a site about 463 sqn
467/463 RAF/RAAF WORLD WAR TWO BOMBER SQUADRONS,Lancasters,bombers,sorties,missions,WW2,Waddington,war,memorial


----------



## Airframes (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. I've had a quick look, but haven't got anything specific on that particular aircraft. What sort of info do you want on the two Squadrons? I might have some snippets, although there are sure to be other people here with much more.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome Andy!


----------



## v2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome Andy and greetings from Poland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 3, 2009)

G'day Andy!. Welcome mate..


----------



## rochie (Jan 3, 2009)

hello and welcome andy


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2009)

post a date of the shoot down as I have German documents that might help if it was a night fighter or ?


----------



## andy j (Jan 3, 2009)

ED 995 PH-X was lost on a raid on Hanover on the night of 8th Oct 1943.
coming down near Hamblin.
One survivor Sgt Bemrose any further info would be appreciated

Andy


----------



## Erich (Jan 3, 2009)

Andy a strong possibility is this chap :

flying a ? Do 217J, at 01.54hrs. S.W. of Hannover, Lt. Hans-Joachim Beck


----------

